# Canceled chorus, how to get some Tv cheap



## corkgal (27 Mar 2010)

We canceled chorus.
The box has not been collected yet (what are the chances of them coming to get it?)
We have RTE 1 and Sky news.

How do I get more channels cheaply.?
What do I need to look for in an aerial?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/digiTop-Amp...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1269718875&sr=8-2

No cash for getting a freeview box or roof top aerial.


----------

